# C. usterania X walkerii



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Here's another crypt that's flowered for me for the first time.
Its a hybrid between usterania and walkeri which I received a few months ago
from Sean Murphy who got it from Jan at ECS 06.



















Plant is growing really well and has a massive root system but no runners - sucks - such a nice plant!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Awesome man.  It makes a great aquarium plant so far too.


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice spathe! Bright yellow. love it.


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah its a neat looking flower. Came up fast too. I think within 2 weeks of the spathe showing up it bloomed. Unlike my C. pygmea - the spathe has been on there for almost 8-9 weeks now and isnt blooming. Infact, there are 2-3 on the same plant.


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

beautiful spathe


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Really exotic spathe, I love it... congrat!


----------



## Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 27, 2004)

It flowered again.

This time I have my macro lens!


----------



## Khamul1of9 (Oct 25, 2005)

Wow, way kool pics. Nice work.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

The best quality!!


----------

